# 10B8 Improvements where ????



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

All I hear is everyone talking about the 30 second advance but WHAT ELSE has been added or fixed ? I know about the XM things but WHAT ELSE ? 

Its like this is a gimmick "this will shut the TiVo users up as we added a 30 sec advance and a XM screen saver" noncense release as thats been "some" of the TiVo users main complaints about the R-15 over at TivoCommunityForums.:nono2: 

It doesnt seem like a substance release like many of us were expecting that address the R-15 MAIN ISSUES like the stability and reliability of the unit. The SL recording everything, history being next to useless and to do list problems. This should be the most important thing.


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Bobman said:


> All I hear is everyone talking about the 30 second advance but WHAT ELSE has been added or fixed ? I know about the XM things but WHAT ELSE ?
> 
> Its like this is a gimmick "this will shut the TiVo users up as we added a 30 sec advance and a XM screen saver" noncense release as thats been "some" of the TiVo users main complaints about the R-15 over at TivoCommunityForums.:nono2:
> 
> It doesnt seem like a substance release like many of us were expecting that address the R-15 MAIN ISSUES like the stability and reliability of the unit. The SL recording everything, history being next to useless and to do list problems. This should be the most important thing.


It's an NDS unit, those issues will never be fixed. EVAR!!!!

No, seriously, they are probably fousing on adding Tivo features since they got that contract from them saying that Tivo will not sue them.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Stability and Reliability is only something that can be tested with time.

100 computer controled units in a test lab, an alpha/beta test group, can only go so far. They have made corrections based on the "situations" we have been here.

For me... it is hard to test something that I can't get to brake in the first place here (aka the lockups and the freeze ups)....

All I know is the 10 SLs that I use as my test cases (6 Soaps, and 4 Primetime shows) All have recorded 100% since 10AF. So until more users get the updated version... the jury is still out on 108F

Why is 30s Slip and XM Screen savers a "gimmick"... there have been dozens of unique posters here complaining that there was no 30s method... and a fair amount of people HERE that where asking for some sort of screen saver...

There isn't just 1 programmer working on the R15 over there. Ever release doesn't have to be a "exclusive fix" release. 

Heck.... in TiVo world, was is the update cycle... 3-4, 6, 12, 18 months? between software updates? We are seeing improvements, additions, and other things about once a month.... to me, as a software developer, that is something nice to see.

For me... and not speaking as "Earl the Mod", or "Earl the guy with a contact"...
I personally have seen my two R15s improve in reliability and stability since November 2005.... So much to the fact, that my 10B8 unit may now replace my 104hr DSR704 in a few weeks when the regular TV Season is over (and we caught up on everything on it's hard drive)... and it will be come the SD default unit for the house.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> For me... it is hard to test something that I can't get to brake in the first place here (aka the lockups and the freeze ups)....
> 
> All I know is the 10 SLs that I use as my test cases (6 Soaps, and 4 Primetime shows) All have recorded 100% since 10AF. So until more users get the updated version... the jury is still out on 108F


Are you saying you only have 10 SL's total on your R15? I think a better test would be to have 25 to 30 SL's. I think that would be more of the average user than 10 would be. Just a suggestion.


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Are you saying you only have 10 SL's total on your R15? I think a better test would be to have 25 to 30 SL's. I think that would be more of the average user than 10 would be. Just a suggestion.


The aerage user with a household of maybe 10 people. I know that my family only has 5.


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Stability and Reliability is only something that can be tested with time.
> 
> 100 computer controled units in a test lab, an alpha/beta test group, can only go so far. They have made corrections based on the "situations" we have been here.
> 
> ...


I seem to be having good luck with my R15 as well (I have 39 SL's) the reliability does seem to be getting better and better and now with the addition of the 30 sec slip I have upgraded my R15 to the primary receiver. We'll see how she holds up.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Are you saying you only have 10 SL's total on your R15? I think a better test would be to have 25 to 30 SL's. I think that would be more of the average user than 10 would be. Just a suggestion.


On my Test box... I have those 10, that I monitor with a piece of paper and compare to my R10. 
When I get that box upstairs to the main area, it will have probable 20-25 SL's on it...

At times I have had the full 50 on that box, and did have some slow downs, but no lockups.

But as for an "average" user... I think it depends on their situation... my "average" SL list on my DTivos is only 15-20... That is also due to the fact that I have 6 active DVRs, and have certain programs (HD on the HR10-250 for example, and 30min sit-coms in the bedroom) thus across all of them, I have probable 110-120 things set to record.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> On my Test box... I have those 10, that I monitor with a piece of paper and compare to my R10.
> When I get that box upstairs to the main area, it will have probable 20-25 SL's on it...
> 
> At times I have had the full 50 on that box, and did have some slow downs, but no lockups.
> ...


Ok that makes sense then.

On the average user thing I would assume, with one DVR, 3 or 4 shows a night times 7 days = 21 or 28 shows so I would assume that the average user would have at least 20 (if they only have on DVR).


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Ok that makes sense then.
> 
> On the average user thing I would assume, with one DVR, 3 or 4 shows a night times 7 days = 21 or 28 shows so I would assume that the average user would have at least 20 (if they only have on DVR).


You would also have to factor in that there are most likely nights that have shows that don't get record. I know i'm above average and I have 2 nights per week that I have nothing setup as a SL (did't on my 3 TiVos either). I would agree that probably the low 20's is very likely though.

You know I have an idea would anyone here wo has one of these horrible units that always freeze and they hate be willing to send it to Earl for him to test on? Leave the SL's and all in tact, this we he can see real worl whats going on and maybe give some real feedback on whats being seen by the people having more issues then others.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Clint Lamor said:


> You know I have an idea would anyone here wo has one of these horrible units that always freeze and they hate be willing to send it to Earl for him to test on? Leave the SL's and all in tact, this we he can see real worl whats going on and maybe give some real feedback on whats being seen by the people having more issues then others.


That would be a good idea except locals would be and issue. Maybe someone has put the unit to the side could do that. Or maybe Wolfpack or some else could send a dd disk to Earl (we still don't know if that works, if it does wee could figure out if it's info on HD or the cpu's that is causing the issue).


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Ok that makes sense then.
> 
> On the average user thing I would assume, with one DVR, 3 or 4 shows a night times 7 days = 21 or 28 shows so I would assume that the average user would have at least 20 (if they only have on DVR).


Well, I am obviously NOT an average user by your definition. I have 4 or 5 shows TOTAL that are series links. But then, I just don't find a whole lot on network television that is worth watching to start with. And I watch a lot more than my wife does.

Seriously though, I think most the people in these forums do not represent the "average" user in any way or form whatsoever. Are there any serious or statistically valid studies or surveys that show what a truly "average" user is?

Carl


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

carl6 said:


> Well, I am obviously NOT an average user by your definition. I have 4 or 5 shows TOTAL that are series links. But then, I just don't find a whole lot on network television that is worth watching to start with. And I watch a lot more than my wife does.
> 
> Seriously though, I think most the people in these forums do not represent the "average" user in any way or form whatsoever. Are there any serious or statistically valid studies or surveys that show what a truly "average" user is?
> 
> Carl


I have 41 or 42 on two of mine and my roomate has 20 some. I'd consider him an average user. He doesn't use or watch either of the two with 41 or 42 SL on them. That's why I said about 20 some for the average user.


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

The next update to the R15 will be the TiVo software.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Curtis0620 said:


> The next update to the R15 will be the TiVo software.


The basis for your "assumption"?


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=56410


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Oh, I took that as a joke. Why on Earth would they bother with the significant effort of porting to that platform when they could just start producing R10s again (which they are not going to do, either)?


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

walters said:


> Oh, I took that as a joke. Why on Earth would they bother with the significant effort of porting to that platform when they could just start producing R10s again (which they are not going to do, either)?


walters, your take makes the most sense.


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

I thought that would be obvious.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Curtis0620 said:


> I thought that would be obvious.


Not to everyone. Help us out, here.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Not to mention D* and TiVo's agreement just removed ALL rights for TiVo to sue them. NOW what I really want to know is who is going to snatch TiVo up now? They are a VERY attractive target for someone who wants those patents. Let the rumor mill commence.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I've got $5... we should start a collection and let the "internet/forum" community buy up TiVo


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I will kick in $5 also.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

count me in for $5 too.


----------



## klwillis (Apr 11, 2006)

Earl,

End users always complain despite however fast the change is occurring.
The R&D budget of D* compared to Tivo is gigantic.
In time I think the D* product will be as good or better than TIVO or any other manufacturer out there.
D* is definitely determined to develop a superior product the only question is how long will it take D* to do it. 
I am willing to bet if you take all the DVRs out in the market today including cable the amount of changes and advances in the software will be more dramatic and obvious on the D* platform than any other MFG in the upcoming years.
D* has to have a superior dvr box because they do not have a Highspeed 2 way network. So the users experience is more dependent on the DVR box than any other aspect of D* infrastructure.

Keith



Earl Bonovich said:


> Stability and Reliability is only something that can be tested with time.
> 
> 100 computer controled units in a test lab, an alpha/beta test group, can only go so far. They have made corrections based on the "situations" we have been here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Keith...

Not sure if you are trying to convince me... or provide a counter point...
But from what you wrote... we have the EXACT same idea and hopes for the DirecTV DVRs


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

klwillis said:


> The R&D budget of D* compared to Tivo is gigantic.


Actually, and I could be wrong, but I just had a look at their latest 10-Ks and they are about the same. Regardless, it's not about money, but mostly about process.


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

Clint Lamor said:


> Not to mention D* and TiVo's agreement just removed ALL rights for TiVo to sue them.


That's not true, Clint. The actual SEC filing by TiVo (here: http://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1088825/000119312506078254/d8k.htm contains this :"Further, we agreed that neither party would assert its patents against the other party with respect to each company's products and services deployed prior to the expiration of the agreement, subject to limited exceptions." Limited exceptions could mean anything. I don't think D* now has a blanket waiver to steal anything they want from tivo.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

ad301 said:


> That's not true, Clint. The actual SEC filing by TiVo (here: http://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1088825/000119312506078254/d8k.htm contains this :"Further, we agreed that neither party would assert its patents against the other party with respect to each company's products and services deployed prior to the expiration of the agreement, subject to limited exceptions." Limited exceptions could mean anything. I don't think D* now has a blanket waiver to steal anything they want from tivo.


Limited Exceptions means there are certain aspects D* isn't allowed to touch. These probably have to do with aspects of the DVR that makes TiVo different then anyone else. This whole thing goes to say that anything D* has done that doesn't go against the limted set of exceptions is fine and they won't have to worry about a court date with TiVo.


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

Exactly my point.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> For me... it is hard to test something


The R-15 is a DVR to replace our DirecTiVos. After 5 months and 4-5 updates is your R-15 still recording ALL shows with your SL's ? Is your History next to useless with its information ? Have you ever had problems adding shows to be recorded because the to do list is full ? Can you modify an empty SL settings or delete it without a lockup ? When you use Find dont you think it should let you know its doing something ? Ever had a recording stop or start early/late or be partial for no reason ? Etc.......

I think you see my point. I can see MANY things that should be fixed before an XM screen saver. 30 second advance, OK this shuts a lot of complainers up but a reliable unit that records properly would be preferable to me, thats all I am saying.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

1) yes, it is still recording repeats... that is easy enough to test
2) Sure, once you hit 50 it gives you a message... that is easy enough to test 
3) I can delete them, I haven't tried modifying one... as most of my SL's still have regular programming
4) I would agree, that the "working" message should appear much soone rthen it does
5) I can say that not one of my recordings have ever done that... that particular one is hard to "test" as their no way to recreate it on command

As for fixing the XM screen saver... it is one of those fixes that probably took... 15-30 minutes to work and get it off the list.... some of those others you listed could take a significant amount of time.

It is a normal thing in software development.... do you dedicated all the resources all of the time to address a major problem and pound at it for weeks on end.... or do you take a step back and take a day and knock of 10 or so little issues, while you still work on the bigger ones?

It is also a brain fry thing.... I know (for my self), I can't work on ONE issue 24/7 just can't... as I get programmer's block or just get stuck, and need to work on something else for a little why so i can step back and take a look at the other problem in a different light.

Don't think, just because they took the few moments to slip in a new bitmap and enabled the screen saver for XM, that they are "demoting" or diluting the other issues you have listed.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It is a normal thing in software development.... do you dedicated all the resources all of the time to address a major problem and pound at it for weeks on end.... or do you take a step back and take a day and knock of 10 or so little issues, while you still work on the bigger ones?


You order them by severity. The lowest-severity ones (those with no possibility of data loss, with suitable workarounds, etc.) you defer to a "future release" (which very often never comes). Features are generally lower priority than all but the most trivial defects. It's not just the time it takes to fix (or add) the low-hanging fruit. It's also the possibility of introducing regression, which very often just isn't worth the risk.

At least this is how you do it when you have a proper development process in place.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Very true... but it is not just "severity", you also add in complexity, and risk...

Low complexity, low risk, even with low severity... can get knocked off the list... and have an "impact" because it can be "seen".... 

but again... none of us are in the war-room with DirecTV.......


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> but again... none of us are in the war-room with DirecTV.......


That doesn't stop you from speculating about it (yes, I know you are quite a bit closer than I am with that contact of yours). It's not going to stop me, either. A lot can be gleaned just from results without knowing how they got there.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I know... I was just trying to say... we are all just speculating, and putting our own experiences and information into the melting pot of speculation....


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Let me ad my specule then. It is not complex to change code, it's easy to knock off. The problem with the repeats in SL though are still due to poor guide data. Someone is going to have to "bite the bullet" (read:spend some money) to manipulate that information rather than just buying it from the Trib. OR, now that we've semi buried the hatchet, purchase the massaged data from TIVO.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

"End users always complain" is not a valid argument for releasing a product with basic advertised functionality missing or broken and charging for it.

"Other things are worse" or "it could be worse" is also not a valid argument.

I'm happy and fortunate, in my case, that I have only seen the annoying issues wih my r15, virtually none of the stability or failure-to-record issues. Plus we got the unit for free and also have a Tivo for backup.

Anyway, regarding the number of SL's for 'typical users', I wonder if I should start a survey?

I imagine there must be some segment of users who watch mostly live tv, and use the dvr primarily for trick play and may only have the odd SL or 2 or 5 even if there ARE 10 people in the household.

Another segment, like my wife and me, don't watch live TV at all and want SLs for everything that strikes our fancy.

ApK


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

ISWIZ said:


> The problem with the repeats in SL though are still due to poor guide data. Someone is going to have to "bite the bullet" (read:spend some money) to manipulate that information rather than just buying it from the Trib. OR, now that we've semi buried the hatchet, purchase the massaged data from TIVO.


Dave, I don't know how you can state that with such seeming certainty. I'll point out, once again, that the previous generation dvrs seem to be able to record series without the "repeats problem", using the exact same data. Do the UTVs have the same problem as the r15, recording every episode of a series? I've not used one, so I don't know.

BTW, D* does already massage the data in some ways. One negative example is pro sports teams' games on RSNs. In deference to the live viewers surfing the guide, games are titled in the format [email protected] team, rather than MLB Baseball (or NHL Hockey or NBA Basketball) as the title and the teams' names in the description. This has the practical effect of preventing a season pass or series link for your favorite team's games. You must use ARWLs on a tivo unit to accomplish that, and on an r15, sports fans are pretty much out of luck except for manually setting each game to record.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I will try the 30 second slip like everyone else and I realize that it was probably one of the most requested features next to dual buffers. I just feel that we need an update soon that concentrates on the SL issues and tweaking the slugglishness / hesistation. Maybe even removing/changing the limits so we dont get conflict messages and have to delete one show that we want to record so we can add another.

It seems many of the R-15 issues depend on how someone uses it. I think if someone only had 5-10 SL's for local network channels they would not have or might not even notice the amount of problems and duplicates that someone who has 40-50 SL"s and records mostly from Comedy, MTV, etc... that show a lot of dupes.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

ApK said:


> don't watch live TV at all and want SLs for everything that strikes our fancy.


That sounds like me. I have approx. 112 SP's on my DirecTiVo and hardly ever watch anything live.


----------



## laxcoach (Dec 7, 2005)

Bobman said:


> I can see MANY things that should be fixed before an XM screen saver.


Plasma and LCD owners may differ with your opinion.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

laxcoach said:


> Plasma and LCD owners may differ with your opinion.


If someone thinks an XM screen saver is more important in a DVR than reliable SL's recordings and fixing all the other problems the R-15 has then thats on them.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

> Dave, I don't know how you can state that with such seeming certainty. I'll point out, once again, that the previous generation dvrs seem to be able to record series without the "repeats problem", using the exact same data. Do the UTVs have the same problem as the r15, recording every episode of a series? I've not used one, so I don't know.


 I am surely not the expert on it but have been told that TIVO(the software folks) add "flags" to the data to pick up first run/repeat information. I believe this to be true and also believe that if you compare information screens from the DTivo vs the R15 that it's pretty clear they are not the same information, even though they come in the same data stream.
I'm a firm believer in "garbage in garbage out" and don't think that hardware is main culprit at least in the case of the SL's unable to differentiate new from old. If it is, they have a much bigger problem than LCD burn in.

Again, thats my specule and I'm sticking to it.............. for now.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

I used to believe that until I started seeing people complaining that the R15 doesn't display "first aired date", while their normal non-DVR receiver does. That and a 28-day rule are all you should need (i.e. the data is there, the problem lies in the software).


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

ad301 said:


> Dave, I don't know how you can state that with such seeming certainty. I'll point out, once again, that the previous generation dvrs seem to be able to record series without the "repeats problem", using the exact same data. Do the UTVs have the same problem as the r15, recording every episode of a series? I've not used one, so I don't know.


The UTV did do it correctly. I just never used it. I was always afraid that they might mark one wrong (as a repeat instead of first run) so I mostly used both. I'd only use first run on simpons and southpark since the air 500 time a week.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

walters said:


> I used to believe that until I started seeing people complaining that the R15 doesn't display "first aired date", while their normal non-DVR receiver does. That and a 28-day rule are all you should need (i.e. the data is there, the problem lies in the software).


I think when they do add the 28-day rule they need to enhance it. If you have a partial recording it should still record the show, even if the partial is still there. Partials should be thrown out of the logic it uses to record a repeat or not.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

ISWIZ said:


> I am surely not the expert on it but have been told that TIVO(the software folks) add "flags" to the data to pick up first run/repeat information.


Sounds good except for shows like Doctor Who. The original air date is from last year on the BBC. If you set a Tivo to record first runs only, you will not get any shows. There was also a problem earlier this year when Tivos set to first run missed one or two of the StarGate episodes as the original air date was set incorrectly (or it aired in Canada first, I don't remember the exact reason).

These examples lead me to believe it's the simple original air that that Tivos use to determine first run.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> These examples lead me to believe it's the simple original air that that Tivos use to determine first run.


Now, what does the R15 use is the question.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

ISWIZ said:


> Now, what does the R15 use is the question.


R15 logic.

FIRST RUN AND REPEATS=ALL
FIRST RUN=ALL
REPEATS=ALL


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

ISWIZ said:


> Now, what does the R15 use is the question.


I guess nothing. Result is we get all shows. Maybe one reason why it isn't an easy fix.


----------



## laxcoach (Dec 7, 2005)

Bobman said:


> If someone thinks an XM screen saver is more important in a DVR than reliable SL's recordings and fixing all the other problems the R-15 has then thats on them.


Burn in is no fun. Ask Delta. I personally don't use XM, but if the enhancement took minimal effort, I can see raising the priority because it will prevent a lot of angry phone calls. CSR time is $.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Sounds good except for shows like Doctor Who. The original air date is from last year on the BBC. If you set a Tivo to record first runs only, you will not get any shows.


That's not correct. 'First run' is really a misnomer for this feature. It should be called 'episodes not identifiable as having been recorded recently' but that doesn't sound as catchy.

Speaking of the R15's guide data...someone was speaking of it, right?...tell me what I'm missing:

When there's several episodes of a show recoded, the play list shows the TITLE of every episode under the grouping. But when there is only ONE episode of a show, I cannot find the title anywhere. I know I must be overlooking something, but can someone please clue me in on where to find it?!

ApK


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

ApK said:


> That's not correct. 'First run' is really a misnomer for this feature. It should be called 'episodes not identifiable as having been recorded recently' but that doesn't sound as catchy.


How was my statement about Doctor Who recording on a Tivo incorrect? First Run means the first time aired. Not something that's been recorded before.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> How was my statement about Doctor Who recording on a Tivo incorrect? First Run means the first time aired. Not something that's been recorded before.


Right, that's why it's misnamed. When you set a Tivo to only record 'first runs' that's not really what it does. Even if the original airdate is part of the equation, Tivo doesn't say "only record if this airdate is TODAY" or "only record if this is the first time this episode has ever been shown", it says, "only record if I can't identify that I have recorded this recently" or some such. Someone else explained the logic in detail in another thread.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

ApK said:


> Right, that's why it's misnamed. When you set a Tivo to only record 'first runs' that's not really what it does. Even if the original airdate is part of the equation, Tivo doesn't say "only record if this airdate is TODAY" or "only record if this is the first time this episode has ever been shown", it says, "only record if I can't identify that I have recorded this recently" or some such. Someone else explained the logic in detail in another thread.


Then why won't a DTivo record Doctor Who when it is set to first run? My units have never recorded them before.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

ApK said:


> Speaking of the R15's guide data...someone was speaking of it, right?...tell me what I'm missing:
> 
> When there's several episodes of a show recoded, the play list shows the TITLE of every episode under the grouping. But when there is only ONE episode of a show, I cannot find the title anywhere. I know I must be overlooking something, but can someone please clue me in on where to find it?!
> 
> ApK


Yeah that is annoying I have not idea why the title isn't displayed anywhere. It obviosly has the info, because it displays it when it groups more than one, but the info isn't viewable if there is only one recording there. It's not even displayed in info. It sounds like the R15 is getting all the info about the show and not showing everything. This might mean that the R15 is getting all the info for first/run repeats but not using it correctly or at all. Earl, can you ask your contact why the episode name is only displayed in if there is more than one recorded and only in MYVOD when it is displayed?


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Then why won't a DTivo record Doctor Who when it is set to first run? My units have never recorded them before.


Weird. I don't know. Is anyone else here seeing this issue with a Tivo?

Mine records stuff that's been out of production for 30 years when it's set to first run.

I think.

I'd better check the settings, now that you mention it.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

ApK said:


> Weird. I don't know. Is anyone else here seeing this issue with a Tivo?
> 
> Mine records stuff that's been out of production for 30 years when it's set to first run.
> 
> ...


Everything I've read indicates DTivos use the Original Air date to determine First Runs. That's why Doctor Who doesn't record and that's why the Stargate issue came up back in January.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

Oops. I just went back and checked my season pass settings. I had forgotten there was a difference between 'repeats' and 'duplicates'.
So in the words of Emily Littela: "Never mind."


----------

